# ADA 2007 contest booklet



## zig (20 Oct 2007)

I received The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2007 book the other day, it has just been released, well worth the money, small money really, excellent book, all the entries from this years contest and judging remarks critiques etc are contained therein, I would highly recommend it for anybody even remotely interested in aquascaping, some great scapes in there for inspiration.

Aquaessentials I am sure will stock this or you can order direct from the ADA store

http://www.adana.co.jp/catalog/inde...ath=13&zenid=27a19944b1f8e92b42c6852d76ecdbc9


----------



## George Farmer (20 Oct 2007)

Nice one mate.

Will be getting myself one of those for sure.


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Oct 2007)

Great stuff! I should be getting mine any day, then.   Couldn`t resist ordering some Aqua Journals as well.

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (20 Oct 2007)

Cheers for the heads up peter 

Sam


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Oct 2007)

Yeah man, i bout it from ADA direct, but the post is real poo around here! Im still waiting to know how I claim my PFK prize. Doh!


----------



## zig (21 Oct 2007)

I received mine last Tuesday but I ordered it back in August, I don't think any of the American forum users have received there's yet either, I would keep an eye out next week if you have it pre ordered that's if your lot ain't on strike!!


----------

